Ask HN: Do you think wallpapers can impact in productivity? - Blackbash
======
LandR
Ha!

At our place they tried to force the corporate wallpaper on us. I never really
understood the point of it. As far as I know their was no issue with NSFW
wallpapers or unsuitable wallpapers, so I don't know why some places want us
to have their corporate logo staring at us all the time.

~~~
mebr
Maybe to impress the visitors to your office? Or to make employees feel loyal
to the company?

